# Schutzhund BH



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

I am trying to get a BH on my boy this Sat 14th. We have been working really hard for the last 5 months for this. He is ready so I hope I don't blow it by being to nervous


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Good luck!! When I did my first one, I just about lost my breakfast as a group of horses galloped up kicking and snorting
We had not proofed for horses, but it worked out OK.
Your Dexter is gorgeous! How old is he?
Let us know how it turns out,


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Good luck. Make sure you run the pattern through your head over and over and over (the first time I did a BH I dreamed the pattern the night before







) until you know it by heart. That way you will have one less thing to be worried about (forgetting what you have to do). Make sure you breath.







Most importantly; Go out and have fun!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Good luck!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

What club will you be at?


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Good Luck... and have FUN!!


----------



## Jay (Mar 5, 2009)

Best of luck on the BH. Try to relax.

Have a great day.
Jay


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

Sue,

I will be at the Arkansas Schutzhund Club for the trail.Gottfried Dildei is the Judge. Dexter is 18 month old now and getting full of himself!
I also have been dreaming the pattern in my head. I am glad I am not the only one.
So far I have had fun this week in training. Keeping it light and very upbeat and he is doing good with it.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Good luck! I most definitely still remember those first BH/first trial jitters (December! ). We were fine and you will be fine too.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Good luck to you!!









Try not to be nervous......just picture everyone in their undies and remember it's only dog training....nobody is dying.....









At least that's how I try and calm my nerves...

DISCLAIMER--certain people I refuse to imagine that way..


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

chruby said:


> Good luck to you!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

Good luck! I know how you are feeling, I'm going on the 28th and even though she's ready, I'm not







You'll do great, you have all of that practice time, and you know what, it's JUST a BH.







You just need to pass it. Just do what you have been doing.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Good luck. Relax, have fun and you'll do fine.

If it's your first BH, don't forget to study for the written test too.


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

Chris,

I have trailed for a BH before (passed) but did not take a written exam. Is that area specific or...they just did not give it?


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

I passed!!!!!! I learned a ton today as well. We got to the club and I knew the minute I got Dexter out of the crate I was in trouble. He went completely flat on me. No pep, lack of attention. I am thinking what the heck??? Then several of the other dogs did the same. I don't know. It was wet and misting rain but we have trained in that with no problems. I wasn't nervous, excited, not scared nervous though. I did not have a set routine today and was rushed to the field due to a miscommunication, but still it is the club I train at all the time etc. Not sure what was going on but he did all that was asked but just looked lackluster at it.


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

Congratulations! All that matters is that you passed


----------

